

Ask/Request HN: Personal Metrics Apps - yuvadam

I'm looking for a web based application that is focused on personal metrics and logging.<p>Things such as the ability to manage a timeline with various waypoints and periods that I can set according to things that happen in my personal life.<p>Do you know of such apps, or startups focused on this area? (If I got the terminology wrong please let me know)
======
zalthor
I'm not sure, but maybe this is what you are looking for?

<http://www.goalsontrack.com/>

------
jnye131
Daytum.com

